# small pimples on snowboard??



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello, ok, so I recently purchased a new snowboard from a web based company that many here know. This may have been a one time thing so I'm not listing thier name.

The board is a K2 Raygun, it was supposed to be new, but looking at it, there is no doubt it is used. Back to the question, scuff marks, scratches, dings, binding marks aside. There are a few areas on the face of my board that have little pimple like bumps. There are actually 3 areas, each around 1" to 2" in diameter with maybe 10 bumps, in that circumfrance. The areas are on the face of the board close to the binding screw hole area. 1 right next to it, the others 8 or so inches away.
What is this??
They look like a small patch of bumps. Anyone see this before??


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

They sound like mfg defect to me but without seeing them, kinda hard to say.. First take some pictures, send it to the seller and ask for opinions. Upload here for opinions too, if you want. Should be returnable if it is defective.

edit: was it a blem board? not sure how the return policy applied to those...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

tim98 said:


> Hello, ok, so I recently purchased a new snowboard from a web based company that many here know. This may have been a one time thing so I'm not listing thier name.
> 
> The board is a K2 Raygun, it was supposed to be new, but looking at it, there is no doubt it is used. Back to the question, scuff marks, scratches, dings, binding marks aside. There are a few areas on the face of my board that have little pimple like bumps. There are actually 3 areas, each around 1" to 2" in diameter with maybe 10 bumps, in that circumfrance. The areas are on the face of the board close to the binding screw hole area. 1 right next to it, the others 8 or so inches away.
> What is this??
> They look like a small patch of bumps. Anyone see this before??


Sounds like something I had on a board I purchased as well. I wonder what web company you are referring to... if you do not want to post, PM it to me. I wonder if it is the same seller I bought my board from last year that had a similar issue.

I reached out to both the re-seller and the board MFG, neither were helpful. I sent pictures. They both said that it could be from a number of things and that since it was a board from a previous season, they wouldn't consider that a MFG defect and would not see that as an issue worthy of a warranty replacement. Even though, personally, I don't see how it is possible for a board to have those marks unless it came from the factory that way. But, basically they said they couldn't prove how the board was stored and they said this defect could have happened during storage.

While it is upsetting to buy something that is new and have it arrive with some small blemishes, they have no impact on the board. By the time you mount your bindings and take it out for a run, it'll have scratches and scuffs and you'll forget about the little dimpled defects. Still, if you feel as though you should complain, go for it. They may tell you to go pound sand, they may offer to give you a discount or something. Who knows. If they are small like you say and they are just visual imperfections as they seem to be, they really don't matter aside from the aesthetics of the topsheet. So, if they'll give you some % back on the purchase price or something with your complaint, then that's great. For me, the re-selling company offered to refund me if I sent my board back, but I decided to keep it since it was the last one in the size I wanted.

EDIT - just did a quick Googling and it appears this board is available on The House and EVO. I didn't get my board with a similar issue from either of these sites.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Sounds like something I had on a board I purchased as well. I wonder what web company you are referring to... if you do not want to post, PM it to me. I wonder if it is the same seller I bought my board from last year that had a similar issue.
> 
> I reached out to both the re-seller and the board MFG, neither were helpful. I sent pictures. They both said that it could be from a number of things and that since it was a board from a previous season, they wouldn't consider that a MFG defect and would not see that as an issue worthy of a warranty replacement. Even though, personally, I don't see how it is possible for a board to have those marks unless it came from the factory that way. But, basically they said they couldn't prove how the board was stored and they said this defect could have happened during storage.
> 
> ...


My guess would be Geartrade, and a private seller misrepresented it's condition. When Backcountry and Evo sell on GT, they're pretty straight forward. Could have always been Ebay too...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deacon said:


> My guess would be Geartrade, and a private seller misrepresented it's condition. When Backcountry and Evo sell on GT, they're pretty straight forward. Could have always been Ebay too...


Who knows, could be anywhere. I figured we were discussing actual online retailers/re-sellers and not a private seller like GearTrade. But you're right, sometimes companies sell on there, especially used or blems. and could have been eBay, we won't know until the OP tells us.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tim98 said:


> Hello, ok, so I recently purchased a new snowboard from a web based company that many here know. This may have been a one time thing so I'm not listing thier name.


If the board has been used, but you purchased it as "new" I'd be contacting the web based company to ask for a refund or credit.

If it has binding marks, that may be from having a set mounted for a display, but again I'd want to have that listed when purchasing.

I'd stick to your guns to get it made right...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Every time i glance past this tittle I read "small nipples"


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Every time i glance past this tittle I read "small nipples"


I keep wondering if they're white or blackheads.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

when you say "face of the board" do you mean the topsheet or the base?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

dave785 said:


> when you say "face of the board" do you mean the topsheet or the base?


probably the topsheet


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I wanna know what snowboard pimples look like


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I wanna know what snowboard pimples look like


Similar to the pimples on a tundra wookies nether region.........


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

tim98 said:


> Hello, ok, so I recently purchased a new snowboard from a web based company that many here know. This may have been a one time thing so I'm not listing thier name.
> 
> The board is a K2 Raygun, it was supposed to be new, but looking at it, there is no doubt it is used. Back to the question, scuff marks, scratches, dings, binding marks aside. There are a few areas on the face of my board that have little pimple like bumps. There are actually 3 areas, each around 1" to 2" in diameter with maybe 10 bumps, in that circumfrance. The areas are on the face of the board close to the binding screw hole area. 1 right next to it, the others 8 or so inches away.
> What is this??
> They look like a small patch of bumps. Anyone see this before??


Sounds like a picture is worth 1000 words aka post a pic.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry about not uploading the pictures at first. I was having problems logging into my account from my pc. But am attaching them now. And as for the retailer, we are talking about a real retailer. Not ebay or something like that. Actually, one of you already named them. But I dont want to steer buisness away from them or bad mouth them as this may be a one time thing. So I dont want to mention who it was. I uploaded 2 pictures, but there are a couple spot that look like this. what is it? I appreciate any info about these bumps.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tim98 said:


> Sorry about not uploading the pictures at first. I was having problems logging into my account from my pc. But am attaching them now. And as for the retailer, we are talking about a real retailer. Not ebay or something like that. Actually, one of you already named them. But I dont want to steer buisness away from them or bad mouth them as this may be a one time thing. So I dont want to mention who it was. I uploaded 2 pictures, but there are a couple spot that look like this. what is it? I appreciate any info about these bumps.


If that board was sold as new and not as a blem board, send it back.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

tim98 said:


> Sorry about not uploading the pictures at first. I was having problems logging into my account from my pc. But am attaching them now. And as for the retailer, we are talking about a real retailer. Not ebay or something like that. Actually, one of you already named them. But I dont want to steer buisness away from them or bad mouth them as this may be a one time thing. So I dont want to mention who it was. I uploaded 2 pictures, but there are a couple spot that look like this. what is it? I appreciate any info about these bumps.


Ya. I could see how the one right by the insert could make you worry if something critical was going on underneath. Honestly I'd ride it as is.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Those are more like nipple hair follicle bumps IMO. Bummer


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Agree with Deacon. If the condition wasn't disclosed prior to the sale, they owe you your money back.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

This looks very similar to the "defect" on my board when it arrived, though mine were not near the inserts. The MFG basically told me they couldn't guarantee how something was stored, how long, etc. and that it didn't qualify as a MFG defect worthy of a warranty replacement. However, the retailer should offer to take the board back and refund your money. The retailer where I bought mine offered to do so, but they didn't have the board in any other size I wanted, so I kept it. The little dimples/pimples never caused any problems though, so I wouldn't be too worried about them from a performance point of view.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

But those dimplepimples might cause extra fractions of a second.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

looks like heat damage.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. The company is offering to refund if I wish or $40 discount off the price. 

Here`s the thing and it gets hard to understand. We are getting close to snowboard season, because of shipping times (after purchase, it took 3 weeks to arrive), slow communication (took 2 weeks to get them to address the issue, cant imagine how long the refund/exchange would take), finding a new company that has it and will ship to me, etc. I would not get a new board in time for snowboard season and would miss a deal of the snowboard season. I missed all the snowboard sales. Next, to actually ship back, I would need to take a day of leave from work, drive 3 hours, pay $40 in tolls, another $35 in gas, to get to a place that would accept the package to ship back to them. Soooo , long story short, I`m screwed if I want to ship back to them. But I honestly beleive they did it on purpose and would love to make them pay, so.... theres that.

So all said and done, If the issue is only cosmetic, and will not cause the board to degrade faster, I would prefer to just bend over, take it up the kester and ride it. At least they are useing $40 lube you know what I`m saying. 

However, I have no idea what the damage is from or if it has done structural damage. And I dont want it to disintagrate on me, or fall apart faster, or fall apart, or the screw mount fall out while riding causeing me bodily harm.

To me it looks like rust under the topcoat, If its rust, it may cause the screw hole to seperate from the board as oxidation progresses. but I didnt think the center of the board was metal. So I`m even more confused. 

Also, The bumps are not the only thing that upsets me about the sittuation. The board was obviously used. It has binding marks, dings around the edges, scrapes, and scuffs. But, I can overlook the minor causmetic issues because I dont want to miss snowboarding season. But dont want to end up in the hospital either. 

So please, if anyone knows what this is, or knows how it will affect the board, or has had experiance with this kind of thing. Please share your knowledge with me.

Thank you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If it's that hard to return, your best option is to just take the money and ride it... You'll probably want a new one next year anyway. Particularly if you hang out on this forum as we're all gear whores and it's contagious. 
>


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Unless a board forensics investigator comes along, it will be hard to say for sure what the nature of the pimples are from just the pics. 

As for the board's soundness, on a carpeted or similar surface mount the bindings and strap in and flex the board. If the inserts are toast you may be able to find out before you hit the slopes. 

As for the ugly pimples, sticker time! If you are worried about water seeping into the pimples, maybe first seal them with superglue or whatnot.

Hope it works out. Good luck.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

tim98 said:


> Thank you for all the replies. The company is offering to refund if I wish or $40 discount off the price.
> 
> Here`s the thing and it gets hard to understand. We are getting close to snowboard season, because of shipping times (after purchase, it took 3 weeks to arrive), slow communication (took 2 weeks to get them to address the issue, cant imagine how long the refund/exchange would take), finding a new company that has it and will ship to me, etc. I would not get a new board in time for snowboard season and would miss a deal of the snowboard season. I missed all the snowboard sales. Next, to actually ship back, I would need to take a day of leave from work, drive 3 hours, pay $40 in tolls, another $35 in gas, to get to a place that would accept the package to ship back to them. Soooo , long story short, I`m screwed if I want to ship back to them. But I honestly beleive they did it on purpose and would love to make them pay, so.... theres that.
> 
> ...


I'd be a lot more upset about the part in bold than these bumps/pimples in the topsheet. If it really has obvious signs of being used, I would take pictures and complain to the seller of the board. If they did not disclose it was used (and it is in fact used), they should be offering a lot more than $40 off to appease you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> I'd be a lot more upset about the part in bold than these bumps/pimples in the topsheet. If it really has obvious signs of being used, I would take pictures and complain to the seller of the board. If they did not disclose it was used (and it is in fact used), they should be offering a lot more than $40 off to appease you.


They probably used it as demo board _because_ it had cosmetic issues. 

Anyhow, OP, I'd insist on a better offer. Play the "I'm active on social media" card. You seem to be a nice guy not wanting to cause trouble, that's noble, but don't let them cheat you.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

tim98 said:


> Thank you for all the replies. The company is offering to refund if I wish or $40 discount off the price.
> 
> Here`s the thing and it gets hard to understand. We are getting close to snowboard season, because of shipping times (after purchase, it took 3 weeks to arrive), slow communication (took 2 weeks to get them to address the issue, cant imagine how long the refund/exchange would take), finding a new company that has it and will ship to me, etc. I would not get a new board in time for snowboard season and would miss a deal of the snowboard season. I missed all the snowboard sales. Next, to actually ship back, I would need to take a day of leave from work, drive 3 hours, pay $40 in tolls, another $35 in gas, to get to a place that would accept the package to ship back to them. Soooo , long story short, I`m screwed if I want to ship back to them. But I honestly beleive they did it on purpose and would love to make them pay, so.... theres that.
> 
> ...


A couple of things. You have 3 other screws holding your binding down. Can you just post a pic of the whole board already? Mount your bindings and tighten down the screws because if the insert doesn't give when you mount binders then chances are you'll be ok. Can you post the description of your board so we can see what the seller said about it? Bottom line keister the 40$ and ride.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmm, shitty situation to be in OP. The pimples may not be anything more than some wood dust that got trapped under the topsheet. Or, and this could just be the image quality, but it kind of looks like there is a difference between the two mounting holes. The one on the right looks nice and clean, whereas, the one with the pimples looks like it may have some hardened resin coming out from under the topsheet. I mean, it doesn't look very clean. Looks like it may have been repaired, but, that is only judging from the picture.

Additionally, and I'm sure I'm not the only one, but if it was Evo or Backcountry, I would like to know. I purchase things from time to time from them. 

I'm also curious how much you got the board for, but if you don't want to divulge that info, mind telling us what percentage you got off of the board? I only ask because you have to spend 75 bucks just to return it and they are offering another $40 off. If I was in your shoes, I would just keep it and ride it. Chances are high that it is all cosmetic and it will ride fine, but I would definitely get in touch with a representative from whichever retailer and if you ever buy another board from them, inform your rep beforehand so that you don't get screwed again. 

Keep us updated with what you decide to do.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. The total price was not expensive, it was on sale as last years model back when they had thier sale for $219.97
So I`m not really sure how they came up with the $40. As for if it was used or not, they verified it was used after reviewing the pictures. Said they are sorry, but ship a lot of gear everyday and can not verify each piece of equipment before they ship it out. I really don`t want to say what company as the person who is emailing me seems to be a nice guy, and at least they are taking the time to respond and do what they can which is a lot more than many companies would do. 
As for the board, Thank you for your sugestions, I have been keeping it stored in the box in case I return it, so I will take it out of the box and put some bindings on it and check that out as suggested. Also, someone mentioned about resin coming up around the screw hole looking like a repair, whcih is concerning because all the screw holes are (odd) as it seems the top sheet does not fit the holes correctly, there is space between the screw hole and topsheet, also, the topsheet slopes upward by the screw holes. I will take some pictures of that and post for you.
Also, some of the chips around the edge, it look as though someone tried to repair them with some type of hard brown colored paste?? But, As for looks, I am not concerned with looks. I am not a good snowboarder and I know I will put more scratches on it.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you're not happy. just return it and get something else. can't find a better deal? get something used. don't want used? pay full retail. don't want to pay full retail? take the $40.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm board... we need some snow.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

@tim98 With the $40 off/back, I'd just keep the board. It's not worth the hassle and money to send it back. Enjoy it, ride it hard, and have a good time. As far as the edges, if the nicks are on the top sheet, it shouldn't have any effect on the board. Unfortunately, we snowboarders get them all the time in lift lines. It kind of sounds like someone used a wrong screw for the bindings and pulled the top sheet up a bit, then glued it down. But, without seeing it in person, that is just a guess and maybe someone else could chime in, but it shouldn't affect the board if it has already been sealed.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

You seem to be pretty unhappy with it. To save on shipping time so you get your board in time, buy the replacement ASAP and have it shipped before you even ship this one back. Then, when they get the return, they should be able to refund your original payment.


----------

